# IHC Carnival Tips and Tricks



## heidivee (Jan 5, 2013)

I have 8 models and 8 motors. I've opened up two boxes and the instructions are less than stellar.

Does anyone have any tips or tricks for putting these models together???


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

This answer won't help you but I just looked it up and that model looks fantastic. I wish it were available in my scale.

Did you receive it without instructions or are you just looking for shortcuts?


----------



## heidivee (Jan 5, 2013)

They have instructions. I've just been told they're tricky so I'm looking for tips from people who built them.


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

I understand. It's still a fantastic model and I wish it was available in N. Talk about fiddly! The smaller it gets, the harder it would be.

Good luck! I'd be using my illuminated and magnified desk lamp for that one.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I can't find any carnival rides on the IHC web site.


----------



## Geno the Viking (Feb 29, 2012)

I would like to find other modelers that have assembled the IHC carnival kits. There appears to be nothing out there. I can't find anything on YouTube either. I'm looking for tips and trick with the motors, wiring, working models etc. Thanks


----------

